# El Grande Fountain Pen



## Stephen (Oct 25, 2014)

I turned the barrels and assembled an El Grande fountain pen. The cap prevents the nib assembly entering fully when capping the pen, as there is interference between the fountain pen nib assembly (Ref.N in the instructions sheet ) and the Centre ring (Ref.G in the instructions sheet). Sorry unable to copy the parts from the instructions.
I tried with these same parts as received from a second kit and the nib assemby passes into center ring easily. However, the same problem appears when G is inserted into a bare tube. This was done to eliminate the possibility of glue inside the first turned barrel. Measurements of the outside diameter of the centre ring show it is over sized and when assembled in the tube it is  compressed so much that it prevents the nib assembly from entering. I understand the requirement for interference fit but not to the extent it is.
I have reamed the I/D of the cap barrel tube after turning and finishing by sanding and also the O/D of the center ring and I/D behind the threads to be able to cap the pen. It is time consuming and frustrating.  
Have others experienced this with the El Grande fountain pens and how was it solved? 
Your experience will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Oct 26, 2014)

I've done a lot of these, and haven't run into this issue. Can you post a few pics of the pieces?


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 27, 2014)

one of my favorite kits. I've made several dozen El Grande pens and never encountered anything similar to what you describe. Confused.
Do a good turn  daily!
Don


----------



## Stephen (Oct 27, 2014)

Chatham PenWorks said:


> I've done a lot of these, and haven't run into this issue. Can you post a few pics of the pieces?



Please see pics.
Thanks


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 27, 2014)

The white tube that came over the nib is NOT used for the completed pen. It is protective packaging only and is removed and discarded. Some fountain pen kits use it and others do not. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


Stephen said:


> Chatham PenWorks said:
> 
> 
> > I've done a lot of these, and haven't run into this issue. Can you post a few pics of the pieces?
> ...


----------



## Stephen (Oct 27, 2014)

its_virgil said:


> The white tube that came over the nib is NOT used for the completed pen. It is protective packaging only and is removed and discarded. Some fountain pen kits use it and others do not.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


Thanks Don,
My photo is poor. The white tube is the brass tube. My photo shows the nib as white also. I think the brass tube may be the wrong size. I have used up the tubes - the tube in the photo has been sanded down (I/D) so unable to check the dimensions. 
Will order a new kit and take all dimensions to get to the bottom of this problem.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 27, 2014)

Is the kit a standard El Grande or the Streamline El Grande?
Don



Stephen said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > The white tube that came over the nib is NOT used for the completed pen. It is protective packaging only and is removed and discarded. Some fountain pen kits use it and others do not.
> ...


----------



## Stephen (Oct 27, 2014)

It is the standard El Grande.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Oct 30, 2014)

Sounds like the wrong cap tube. What's the length, od, and id? And what size drill bit is working with it?


----------



## Stephen (Oct 30, 2014)

Waiting for new kits on order to measure the cap tube - will post when received. Drill bit is 33/64 for cap and 31/64 for nib body.
Thanks


----------

